#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-11
<nudtrobert> shudao: 你好，你是需要对kuaipan4uk进行演示吗？
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 是
<nudtrobert> 下一个版本正在开发。要不先编一个解决该bug的版本
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 那太好了
<nudtrobert> 请问是用1204是吧
<nudtrobert> 32位还是64位
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 对，64位
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 13.10上很稳定，不过我需要在1204上演示
<nudtrobert> 好的，但我们是在1310上开发的，1204的确可能会有些问题
<nudtrobert> 方便问一下演示的内容吗？
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 能不能麻烦你们装一个12.04的虚拟机在上面编译测试一下？
<nudtrobert> 简单的测试肯定做了
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 我们目前重点是演示kylin和wps，但如果快盘可以工作我们也会演示，如果不稳定就只能提到将来会有但还在开发中
<shuduo> 现在就是在同步文件的时候崩溃，log我贴到lp里了，每次都重现
<nudtrobert> 好的，这个问题与下载的文件有关，我们已经做了修复
<nudtrobert> 另外有点好奇，请问你是canonical的吗
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 是
<shuduo> 从邮箱地址应该能看出来 :)
<nudtrobert> 是的
<nudtrobert> 等会我们编一个版本
<shuduo> nudtrobert, 多谢
<Gone_Protoss> 大家好～
<happyaron> FJKong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1221593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221593 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus-ui-gtk3 crashed with SIGABRT in _g_log_abort()" [High,Triaged]
<Moon_Che_> 好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-12
<lenky> FJKong
<FJKong> lenky: happyaron 问你要一份现在的fcitx-qimpanel代码打包发布
<lenky> 额 如果你那没有代码提交上来 那源代码就可以直接使用之前的
<FJKong> KobeLee: 昨天的问题有思路没？
<FJKong> lenky: 是的 我知道，你用git tags标记一个发布版本 然后打个包给他
<lenky> 这个行不？https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/commits/ubuntukylin-14.04
<lenky> 直接下载对应的zip包就可以了吧
<lenky> 需要我下载了再邮件发给你？
<lenky> 怎么搞？
<FJKong> 我的意思是 你git tag  xxxxx 这样标记一下
<FJKong> 比如起一个名字 fcitx-qimpanel-0.1.1这样子
<lenky> 好
<lenky> FJKong 我已经加了一个tag了
<FJKong> ping happyaron
<KobeLee> 已经找到一种办法，但是是qt5的
<KobeLee> 还在分析其他的
<ypwong> lenky, 因为做 debian package 的时候，习惯是拿 upstream tarball 来做。如果 upstream 确实没有提供 tarball release, 就只能拿 git 的，但这样不好管理，最好还是基于一个版本。这是为什么 FJKong 需要你加 tag
<FJKong> KobeLee: 昨天meeting的时候 happyaron 说他知道你那个问题怎么搞，你问问他
<KobeLee> ok
<lenky> 嗯嗯 好的
<lenky> :)
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451993
<happyaron> lol
<Moon_Cheetah> happyaron:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=173&t=451993&p=3042646#p3042646
<penghuan> aron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1229171 这个bug修复了么，我们同事测了还是存在。
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229171 in Ubuntu Kylin "switch fcitx to input chinese failed in dash" [High,Confirmed]
<ruien> Hello. 请问有没有成功得用wine安装QQ 2013 SP4的人？用的是哪个wine版本，那些winetricks附加？我在用13.10
<ruien> Guess not :( . I'll see if I can figure it out -- the current instructions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/QQ#longene-wine-qq are really too old
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, hi
<ruien> Oh well, still not successful, I guess I will just use WineQQ2012-20121221-Longene.deb . Have a good night.
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<Moon_Cheetah> 晚上好~
<JackYu> hi
<JackYu> ypwong, about bug #1248980
<ubot5> bug 1248980 in Ubuntu Kylin "Upgrade to youker-assistant 0.2.2 in Trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248980
<JackYu> ypwong,  我觉得在一开始就添加archive，也是可以的。。。
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> 有人在么？
<happyaron> hulu: 或许 JackYu 可以和你聊聊
<happyaron> hulu: 他貌似在线的时候一般不僵尸……
<happyaron> JackYu: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Moon_Cheetah> ~
<hulu> 你好 JackYu
<Moon_Cheetah> 其实是我一直在线。
<happyaron> lol
<hulu> 你好 Moon_Cheetah
<Moon_Cheetah> ;)
<hulu> 我想问个问题
<JackYu> hulu, hi
<Moon_Cheetah> maclin~
<Moon_Cheetah> 欢迎问题
<JackYu> happyaron, :)
<happyaron> hulu: maclin 僵尸的时间也比较少，但一般还是 JackYu 最不僵尸……
<hulu> ubuntukylin livecd 创建的 live user 名字是 ubuntukylin，我想问的是他在哪里修改的
<maclin> Moon_Cheetah,hi:)
<Moon_Cheetah> livecd是squshfs封好的系统。
<Moon_Cheetah> maclin,你是？
<maclin> hulu,这个我还没有关注过，需要研究一下，为什么要修改这个？
<Moon_Cheetah> 他想出个hulubuntu
<hulu> 你们不是麒麟的？
<Moon_Cheetah> ;-)
<hulu> 是啊，我已经用了好久了
<Moon_Cheetah> maclin: 你这个ID好熟悉啊。。
<maclin> Moon_Cheetah, hulu, 如果有兴趣参加QA的工作，可以联系我 ^_^
<hulu> maclin: 我要休息了，你研究后发在 kylin  的论坛好么？
<hulu> maclin: 好的，请关注一下我的问题
<Moon_Cheetah> 哈哈。你不知道曾经在麒麟过吗
<Moon_Cheetah> 而今。我是社区自由人了
<hulu> JackYu: 能回答我的问题么？
<maclin> hulu， 好的，我发个帖子，欢迎交流
<hulu> maclin: 请把问题地址告诉我一下
<Moon_Cheetah> maclin: 请问尊姓大名？
<JackYu> hulu, 这个是写死在squashfs中的，不能修改。除非你自己手工做一个iso。
<hulu> JackYu: 具体改哪里
<Moon_Cheetah> google一下squashfs的制作。
<hulu> JackYu: squashfs 我可以修改的
<hulu> 有人在么？
<Moon_Cheetah> ？
<JackYu> hulu, 做iso的过程中可以指定live user，我没有在iso做好后改过。
<hulu> JackYu: 是么？
<hulu> 能否找到在哪里改？
<JackYu> 明天再看看吧。
<hulu> 好的
<hulu> 怎么联系
<JackYu> 还是这儿。
<hulu> 好的，多谢了
 * hulu 要休息了。
<JackYu> 不客气，good night
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-13
<hulu> JackYu: 你好
<hulu> JackYu: 有时间么？
<hulu> JackYu: 你好
<JackYu> hulu, 你好
<hulu> 大家好！
<happyaron> JackYu: lenky现在是不怎么弄qimpanel了是吗？
<JackYu> happyaron, 他最近有一部分精力协助Jonas梳理社区建设的工作
<JackYu> happyaron, 你们的邮件我看到了。这两天去北京了，刚回长沙，明天我会跟他沟通一下。
<happyaron> JackYu: 还是让他来做代码吧，少了个人感觉就进行不下去了……
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯。
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的。他那边协助做一个“帮助系统”的方案和调研，花了不少精力。这次过来也给你们介绍一下。
<happyaron> 好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-14
<lenky> 搜狗皮肤的支持代码还是一个月以前的 现在有新代码么？之前的代码只是一个demo，实现得不好。
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> JackYu: 你好
<happyaron> 表示饿死了……
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-15
<happyaron> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-May/037074.html
<jzheng> FJKong, happyaron: if you like, you can also get 27 TB cloud storage from 360 for free from http://huodong.yunpan.360.cn/xt
<happyaron> \o/
<happyaron> JackYu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1197220
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1197220 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "replace "Ubuntu" with ${RELEASE} entirely" [Low,Triaged]
<happyaron> the review is at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubiquity/use-RELEASE-instead-of-Ubuntu-more/+merge/171000
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> JackYu: 你好
<FJKong> hulu: hi
<hulu> FJKong: 你好
 * hulu 找 JackYu 请教个问题
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-17
<wcrane> a
<Moon_Cheetah> Hi, JackYu
<wcrane> 社区兼职工程师
<Moon_Cheetah> UbuntuKylin有啥项目可以外包给社区兼职人士做啊
<wcrane> 社区兼职工程师是做什么的？
<JackYu> hi
<JackYu> UK招募的兼职工程师不是外包项目，是参与到UK项目开发中，前提条件是在社区有一定影响力。
<Moon_Cheetah> 那也行啊
<wcrane> 汗，条件不达标
<Moon_Cheetah> 一定影响力这个如何解读
<wcrane> 估计是有一定知名度，哈哈
<JackYu> 是的
<Moon_Cheetah> 有啊。我的湖南Linux爱好者上千人的社区
<JackYu> 那欢迎投简历
<Moon_Cheetah> 好。多谢 Dr.Yu
<Moon_Cheetah> 其实早在10年的时候我就和Dr.Dai 反应过要走向开源社区，做给大众用的版本
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-10
<nudtrobert> happyaron,
<nudtrobert> 从gnome导入的包，翻译有问题怎么fix
<happyaron> nudtrobert: Launchpad上有翻译的直接去修，没有的只能打补丁
<nudtrobert> 在https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic
<nudtrobert> 没找到翻译条目，但系统language-pack-gnome-zh-hans-base里有
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 那还是再找找
<nudtrobert> bug #1306513, gnome-calculator，lp上只有一个debian包的项目https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator
<ubot5> bug 1306513 in Ubuntu Kylin "计算器-编辑&帮助下拉框汉化不全 - gnome-calculator menu is not translated under Ubuntu Kylin live session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306513
<ypwong> archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006 没反应了
<penghuan> 服务器在做维护.......
<ypwong> oh...
<ypwong> 几个人找我投诉 :D
<happyaron> penghuan: 不能这么经常维护啊。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-11
<akar> nihao
<akar> may I speak in english?
<akar> my irc client doesn't support hanzi
<ypwong> akar, sure, welcome!
<akar> haode
<akar> tried install kylin
<akar> booting iso using grub2 then install with clicking from desktop icon
<akar> wait for installation so long, but seems the installation never finished
<akar> already wait one night, but installation never finished
<akar> any other method to install kylin?
<akar> debootstrap?
<JackYu> akar, you use CD or USB ?
<akar> not CD not USB
<akar> boot iso cd using grub2 loopback
<akar> from grub2 console
<akar> loopback loop (hd0,msdos10)/kylin.iso
<akar> linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper toram ...
<akar> initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<akar> so I enter live cd environment but not burn the cd at the first place
<akar> anyone try running kylin on qemu kvm?
<shijing> @akar have any questions?
<akar> shijing: have you ever tried running kylin on kvm?
<shijing> @akar  i have ever used
<akar> yesterday night I did install kylin on kvm.. but the display is unusable
<akar> shijing: how you manage install kylin on kvm successfully?
<shijing> akar:I have not used recently, I try again
<shijing> , wait..
<akar> will wait for shijing :)
<akar> you may ask me as well...
<akar> wo3shuo3han4yu3, dan4shi4 irc client not support hanzi
<akar> i also join ubuntu-cn but terminal emulator not render the characters properly
<akar> shijing: what irc client you use?
<shijing> akar:Xchat
<penghuan> akar, 你可以使用firefox的插件chatzilla
<ypwong> akar, you can try webchat.freenode.net
<akar> thanks
<akar> next time I will try to reconfigure my urxvt so it can render hanzi properly
<ypwong> akar, not many people still use rxvt now :)
<akar> ypwong: what do you use for terminal emulator?
<ypwong> akar, what do you mean by "unsable on kvm", what is the symptom? is it like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187961309/disco.webm ?
<akar> or only termminal
<ypwong> gnome-terminal
<akar> I use urxvt and irssi
<ypwong> a lightweight combination :)
<akar> ypwong: the one you send me the link is virtualbox
<ypwong> akar, yes i know
<akar> did you run kylin succesfully on vbox?
<ypwong> just want to check if it's the same case
<ypwong> yes I can
<akar> where may I send my picture?
<akar> sad vbox can run side by side with kvm
<akar> ypwong: is vbox pae a must to run kylin properly?
<ypwong> http://tinypic.com/ ?
<akar> I have other box that run virtualbox but hardware not support PAE / x86 virtualization
<akar> ok then will send there
<ypwong> https://imgur.com/
<akar> correction "sad vbox can't run side by side with kvm"
<akar> http://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6v6u.png
<akar> left side no launcher, top side no system bar
<akar> background not properly displayed
<ypwong> akar, are you using daily image?
<ypwong> i mean, daily build image
<ypwong> looks like unity and many other things are not running
<ypwong> hmm, there's window title bar, have you changed to another window manager?
<ypwong> akar, by the way, where do you live?
<akar> no download iso ubuntukylin 14.10 iso from ubuntu.com
<akar> ypwong: I live in jakarta, and you?
<ypwong> akar, beijing
<akar> xiaxue le ma?
<ypwong> akar, not yet
<ypwong> quite cold though
<akar> then better stay inside, here is rainy season in jakarta
<ypwong> akar, winter is rainy there? guess there is no real "winter" in jarkarta :)
<akar> no snow, Indonesia tropical climate. means only 2 possibilities
<akar> rainy and dry season
<akar> ypwong: any qq client in kylin?
<akar> ypwong: I am off now see you tomorrow
<ypwong> akar, sadly no qq client :(
<ypwong> cya
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-12
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee penghuan archive.ubuntukylin.com 又挂了
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron:是的，泪奔中，这边在处理
<happyaron> 嗯。。
<jianghua> 有人整过CubieTruck3的Ubuntu版本ROM编译吗?能请教一下吗?
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong,Bug #1375653的处理结果还要进行什么操作吗？
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 等 aron 把新包上传
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，OK，之前联系过，他已经在处理了，需要时间。
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 这个已经传过了吧
<happyaron> 1.3.2？
<penghuan> 有人对ubiquity的翻译模板怎么工作比较清楚的吗
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron，是1.3.2
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron，传过了Bug #1375653就应该没问题了
<ubot5> bug 1375653 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "文件粉碎机描述不正确" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375653
<ypwong> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1330414 any ideas?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330414 in Ubuntu Kylin "欢迎界面中的‘发行注记’ 链接到的网页不是UK的介绍" [High,New]
<ypwong> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1365925
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365925 in Ubuntu Kylin "The prompt in Encryption page during boot up need be translated to Chinese" [Medium,New]
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, 有没有听说过对 UOF 文件支持的需求？
<JackYu> ypwong, 木有
<JackYu> 这应该是office软件要干的活儿～
<JackYu> ypwong, april约了明天上午讨论一下那个网页，你参加不？
<ypwong> JackYu, 上午几点？
<JackYu> 我转邮件给你。
<ypwong> JackYu, 看来政府也不怎么用 ODF
<ypwong> UOF
<JackYu> ypwong, 你懂的
<ypwong> 国标啊 :P
<ypwong> 还是搞标准好
<ypwong> 有见过 UOF 文件吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-13
<sverdy> Hi
<ypwong> sverdy, hi!
<shijing> ypwong: 经测试1404.1 默认语言不是简体中文，再提交一个bug？
<ypwong> shijing, 不用
<shijing> 之前的是#1330416
<shijing> 已经released了
<ypwong> shijing, 14.04有问题吗？我不记得 14.04 也有这个问题
<ypwong> 如果 14.04 没有，14.04.1 也不应该有。你是用 UEFI ？
<shijing> ypwong：1404 没有，1410有
<ypwong> shijing, 14.10 没修复？
<shijing> ypwong：普通安装不是UEFI，1404.1 默认英语.另外1410 已经修复
<ypwong> shijing, 奇怪
<ypwong> 那报一个吧，给ubuntu-cdimage
<ypwong> shijing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1392202 出现在哪个版本？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392202 in Ubuntu Kylin "click install or remove language in the language support page, only english and chinese " [Undecided,New]
<shijing> 1504
<freeflying> ypwong: UOS again? lol
<ypwong> freeflying, wow even you know UOS is ongoing now
<ypwong> will you chair a juju session?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-14
<freeflying> ypwong: still has juju session? I thought most are about lxd now
<ypwong> freeflying, juju has a new home http://www.jujucharms.com/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-11-13
<fagle> :-[
<fagle> nobody talk here
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-11-12
<bittin_> Hello watching your talk from LAS now also: https://www.ubuntukylin.com/public/pdf/Ubuntu-Kylin-Practice-on-Application-Construction-for-Linux-Ecosystem.pdf is dead
<bittin_> just fyi
